

Apple countersues Nokia for patent infringement - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/apple-countersues-nokia-for-patent-infringement/

======
yumraj
It looks like Apple's patent's are primarily UI/software related, which in the
worst case are relatively easy to workaround.

Nokia's patent's on the other hand are related to wireless technology which
are not easily workaround-able, so IMO if this goes towards settlement Nokia
has a much stronger hand.

